# [bug]app-misc/freemind-1.0.1-r1 und dev-java/fop-2.0

## wuesti

Beim Update von Freemind auf app-misc/freemind-1.0.1-r1 wurde auch fop auf dev-java/fop-2.0 upgedatet. 

Freemind funktionierte bis beim emerge --depclean dev-java/fop-0.95 deinstalliert wurde. Das gibt es auch nicht zurück, weil im Portage nur noch Version 2 vorhanden ist.

Auch emerge freemind funktioniert nicht mehr.

Hat jemand einen Tipp?

```
freemind

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib/python-exec/python2.7/gjl", line 121, in <module>

    args = get_args(pkg)

  File "/usr/lib/python-exec/python2.7/gjl", line 38, in get_args

    classpath, library = get_pkg_args(pkg)

  File "/usr/lib/python-exec/python2.7/gjl", line 19, in get_pkg_args

    classpath = manager.build_dep_path([package.name()], "CLASSPATH", missing_deps)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/java_config_2/EnvironmentManager.py", line 354, in build_dep_path

    p = self.get_package(dep[-1])

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/java_config_2/EnvironmentManager.py", line 154, in get_package

    return self.load_package(pkgname)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/java_config_2/EnvironmentManager.py", line 83, in load_package

    raise UnexistingPackageError(name)

java_config_2.Errors.UnexistingPackageError: Package fop was not found!

Couldn't get needed information
```

```
emerge -avuDN --keep-going  world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] dev-java/byaccj-1.15-r1::gentoo  53 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/libdvbpsi-1.2.0::gentoo [0.2.2::gentoo] USE="-doc -static-libs" 451 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-java/jortho-1.0::gentoo  USE="-doc -examples -source" 0 KiB

[ebuild  NS    ] dev-java/xmlgraphics-commons-2.0.1:2::gentoo [1.3.1:1.3::gentoo] USE="-doc -examples -source {-test}" 2.654 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-java/fontbox-1.7.1:1.7::gentoo  USE="-doc -source {-test}" 8.953 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-java/jmock-1.2.0:1.0::gentoo  USE="-doc -source" 150 KiB

[ebuild  NS    ] dev-java/tomcat-servlet-api-7.0.59:3.0::gentoo [3:2.2::gentoo, 5.5.27-r1:2.4::gentoo, 6.0.44:2.5::gentoo] USE="-source" 4.578 KiB

[ebuild  NS    ] java-virtuals/servlet-api-3.0-r1:3.0::gentoo [2.2:2.2::gentoo, 2.4:2.4::gentoo, 2.5-r1:2.5::gentoo] 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-java/jflex-1.4.3-r2::gentoo  USE="-doc -source -vim-syntax" 1.186 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-352.21::gentoo [349.16::gentoo] USE="X acpi gtk2 gtk3 multilib tools uvm -pax_kernel" 75.814 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-java/qdox-1.12-r1:1.12::gentoo  USE="-doc -source {-test}" 508 KiB

[ebuild  NS    ] dev-java/batik-1.8-r1:1.8::gentoo [1.7-r3:1.7::gentoo] USE="python -doc -tcl" 14.620 KiB

[ebuild  NS    ] dev-java/fop-2.0:2::gentoo [0.95:0::gentoo] USE="(-doc) -examples -hyphenation -jai -source {-test}" 25.764 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-misc/freemind-1.0.1-r1::gentoo [0.9.0-r1::gentoo] USE="latex pdf svg -doc -groovy" 30.877 KiB

Total: 14 packages (3 upgrades, 6 new, 5 in new slots), Size of downloads: 165.604 KiB
```

```
emerge -a --depclean 

.....

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Calculating removal order...

>>> These are the packages that would be unmerged:

 dev-java/fop

    selected: 0.95 

   protected: none 

     omitted: 2.0 

 java-virtuals/servlet-api

    selected: 2.2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: 2.4 2.5-r1 3.0-r1 

 dev-java/batik

    selected: 1.7-r3 

   protected: none 

     omitted: 1.8-r1 

 dev-java/xmlgraphics-commons

    selected: 1.3.1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: 2.0.1 

 dev-java/ant-trax

    selected: 1.9.2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-java/tomcat-servlet-api

    selected: 3 

   protected: none 

     omitted: 5.5.27-r1 6.0.44 7.0.59 

 virtual/jdk

    selected: 1.6.0-r2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: 1.7.0 

 dev-java/icedtea-bin

    selected: 6.1.13.7 

   protected: none 

     omitted: 7.2.5.5 
```

```
java-check-environment 

 * === Java Environment Checker ===

 * The purpose of this script is to check the sanity of your Java Environment.

 * We have significantly changed and improved the way Java is handled in many

 * respects.

 * Please refer to our upgrade guide for details:

 * http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/java/java-upgrade.xml

 * Checking fastjar ...                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * Checking vm_environment_files ...                                                                           [ ok ]

 * Checking user_settings ...

 * Running as root. Don't need to check user settings.                                                         [ ok ]

 * Checking generation_1_system_vm ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Checking java_config_1 ...                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Checking global_classpath ...

grep: /etc/env.d/binutils: Ist ein Verzeichnis

grep: /etc/env.d/cblas: Ist ein Verzeichnis

grep: /etc/env.d/gcc: Ist ein Verzeichnis

grep: /etc/env.d/python: Ist ein Verzeichnis                                                                   [ ok ]

 * Checking virtual_provides ...                                                                               [ ok ]

 * Checking overlays_eclasses ...

WARNING: 'portageq envvar PORTDIR_OVERLAY' is deprecated. Use 'portageq repositories_configuration' instead.   [ ok ]

 * Checking package_env ...

!!! ERROR: Package fop was not found!

 * Broken dependencies for app-misc/freemind-1.0.1-r1

 * Please try emerge -uD1 =app-misc/freemind-1.0.1-r1                                                          [ !! ]

 * Some problems were found. Please follow the instructions above, and rerun java-check-environment
```

```
* Messages for package app-misc/freemind-1.0.1-r1:

 * ERROR: app-misc/freemind-1.0.1-r1::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   java-config --classpath=batik-1.8,fop failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3944:  Called java-pkg-2_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1846:  Called eant 'dist' '-f' 'build.xml'

 *   environment, line  630:  Called java-pkg_getjars 'batik-1.8,fop'

 *   environment, line 2556:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       [[ $? != 0 ]] && die "java-config --classpath=${pkgs} failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=app-misc/freemind-1.0.1-r1::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=app-misc/freemind-1.0.1-r1::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/freemind-1.0.1-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/freemind-1.0.1-r1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/freemind-1.0.1-r1/work/freemind'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/freemind-1.0.1-r1/work/freemind'

```

----------

## wuesti

Es ist ein bug.

USE="-pdf -svg" emerge -1 app-misc/freemind funktioniert

----------

